# PREGNANCY - sharp pain in early pregnancy



## debbie115 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi there, I'm pregnant with twins after IVF (8+5), I was hospitalised for a week after Embryo transfer for OHSS, which I think has gone now. I've had my first scan in the IVF clinic that showed they were in the right place and hearts beating away  

But every morning when I sit down to have my tea and toast (first meal of the day), after a few mouthfuls I get an excruciating pain in my stomach, I can't even talk with it, but it only lasts for about 30/40 seconds and then is fine.  It's like a really sharp pain/cramp. 

Does anyone have any idea what it could be?  Could it be related to the OHSS still leaving my system?  I've had no bleeding or anything like that.

Debs
xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Two reasons for this: your ovaries will still be going down in size and also your body is making way for those babies and alot of women get aches and pains in the first months, very worrying but normal. If it continues, then ring and ask to speak to you midwife for complete peace of mind.

Ruth


----------



## debbie115 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for your help Ruth.

Debbie 
x


----------

